# [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?



## Jarafi (3. August 2014)

*[Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

*Review*​ 


*Alpenföhn *​ 
*Brocken ECO
*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*​ 
​ 
*Danksagungen*

 Ein großes Dankeschön geht an *Alpenföhn* für das Sample!​ 


*Informationen zum Test*
          In meinem neuesten Test machen wir heute mal wieder einen Ausflug mit Alpenföhn zum bekannten Brocken.
  Der höchste Berg in Norddeutschland bekommt nun durch Alpenföhn einen weiteren, wenn auch etwas kleineren Namensvetter, den Brocken ECO.
  Der Brocken ECO soll dabei vor allem als Preis/Leistungskühler um die Gunst der Kunden buhlen.
  Auch ist er einen Tick kleiner ausgefallen, als der bereits getestete Brocken 2 und sollte somit auch in kleineren Gehäusen ohne Probleme seinen Platz finden.
  Das Montage-System wurde hingegen vom Brocken 2 übernommen.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6tnhX56ibQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie sich der kleine Brocken im Test schlägt, klärt mein Test!



*Wanderkarte*


Sucht euch aus, wo ihr hinwandern möchtet und Los gehts!
​ 
*I.Äußerlichkeiten*
01. Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang

*II.Detailbetrachtung*
01. Der Kühler im Detail
 02. Die Montage

*III. Der Test*
01. Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienlüfter bei 7V und 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Gipfelsturm*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Verpackung & der Lieferumfang*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​
            Alpenföhn spendiert dem Brocken ECO natürlich eine schicke Verpackung, die sich am Kühler-Motto und dessen Namen orientiert: 

Da steht er nämlich, der Brocken ECO, auf einer alpenmässigen Holzveranda; auf den Seiten und der Rückseite finden wir noch einige technische Features und Spezifikationen.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  
Im Inneren der Umverpackung finden wir - jeweils einzeln verpackt - den Lüfter, sowie das Montagezubehör und natürlich den Brocken ECO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

*II. Detailbetrachtung*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 

            Ist der Brocken ECO von seiner Umverpackung befreit, fallen uns, wie schon beim Brocken 2, das Zwei-Turm-Kühldesign sowie das geschachtelte Lamellendesign auf.
  Somit bringt der Brocken ECO dann 600-G auf die Waage. Was das Gewicht angeht, befindet er sich im Mittelfeld der sonstigen Kühler am Markt.
  Der Brocken ECO setzte auf ein in Dreier-Gruppen angeordnetes Lamellendesign: Jeweils nach drei längeren Lamellen folgt eine etwas kürzere.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  Dies hat zur Folge, dass der Kühler einen etwas offeneren Aufbau aufweist, was langsam drehenden Lüftern zu Gute kommen soll, sprich eine bessere semi-passiv Leistung.
  Zusätzlich soll sich natürlich auch die Wärmeabgabefläche und somit die Kühlleistung durch das Lamellendesign erhöhen. Insgesamt setzt den Brocken ECO auf 46 Aluminiumlamellen.
Wie beim großen Brocken 2, setzt Alpenföhn auf ein asynchrones  Kühlerdesign. Betrachtet man den Kühler von der Seite, fällt einem auch  schnell auf, was damit gemeint ist.
  Das Design sorgt, natürlich je nach CPU-Sockel dafür, das die  RAM-Slots nicht vom Lüfter überlagert werden, somit sind auch RAM-Module  mit hohen Kühlkörpern kein Problem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Als CPU-Kontaktfläche setzt Alpenföhn nicht auf eine Bodenplatte, sondern auf die HDT-Technik. Dabei sind die vier 6-mm Kupferheatpipes direkt plan angeschliffen und liegen so direkt auf der CPU auf.
  Dadurch soll der Wärmeabtransport von der CPU, zu den beiden Kühltürmen beschleunigt werden.
  Auf eine Vernickelung verzichtet Alpenföhn bei den vier Heatpipes.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für genügend Frischluft sorgt ein neuer WingBoost 2 Lüfter mit einem PWM-Anschluss.
  Dieser wird einfach mit zwei Lüfterklammern am eigentlichen Kühlkörper fixiert und an einem PWM-Anschluss auf dem Board angeschlossen.
  Mit dabei ist natürlich auch wieder die Plus-Funktion von Alpenföhn: Hier könnt ihr bis zu drei Lüfter an nur einen PWM-Anschluss anschließen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Werfen wir noch einen kurzen Blick auf die technischen Details:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




              Wie von Alpenföhn gewohnt, gibt es  bei der gesamten Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers, des Lüfters und auch dem  Montagezubehör absolut nichts auszusetzen.



*Die Montage *​ 
*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 
              Die Montage wird hier wieder beispielhaft anhand eines AM3+ System gezeigt.
  Wie schon beim Brocken 2 setzt Alpenföhn hier auf das RockMount-System.
  Als erstes muss jedoch das komplette AMD-Modul entfernt werden und die CPU sollte von Wärmeleitpasten-Resten gereinigt werden.
  Nun gilt es nun beachten, dass die INTEL-Abstands-Halter aus der Multibackplate erst entfernt werden müssen sowie die Backplate auf die AMD-Seite gewendet werden muss.
  Die jeweilige Backplate-Beschriftung AMD/Intel zeigt jeweils zu eurem Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun wird der AMD-Abstands-Halter eingesetzt sowie an den vier Bohrungen für die vier Gewindestangen die Isolierpads aufgeklebt.
  Dabei zeigt sich eine kleine Schwäche des Konzepts: Sind nämlich die Pads einmal aufgeklebt und möchte man wieder auf ein Intel System rückwechseln, müssen diese Pads entfernt werden. Eine Wiederverwendung der Isolierpads ist dabei nicht garantierbar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun werden die vier Gewindebolzen sowie die vier Abstandshalter mit der Backplate und dem Mainboard verbunden.
  Die vier Abstandshalter sorgen zum einen für den richtigen Abstand zwischen Montagerahmen und Mainboard, zum anderen auch dafür, dass die Gewindebolzen nicht mehr nach unten rausfallen.
  Jetzt folgt der eigentliche Montagerahmen für den Brocken ECO
  Ein großer Vorteil an diesem Montagerahmen: Ihr könnt den Kühler ohne das Auswechseln von Bügeln in alle vier Himmelsrichtungen drehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

    Der Montagerahmen wird nun mit vier Muttern auf den Gewindebolzen verschraubt.
  Zu guter Letzt wird Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen und der Kühler wird mit dem Querbügel in der gewünschten Ausrichtung verschraubt.
  Lüfter dran klemmen, anschließen fertig.

  Die Montage dürfte etwa 10 Minuten in Anspruch nehmen.


*III. der Test*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
*Das Testsystem*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​
Für den Kühlertest kommt ein aktuelles AMD-System mit einer FX-CPU zum Einsatz.
  Der FX-8150 wird in meinem Test mit einem Takt von 4,0 GHz betrieben, um den Kühlern ordentlich auf den Zahn zu fühlen.
 Die weiteren Details des Testsystem entnehmt ihr den beiden Tabellen.
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​           Die Temperaturmessungen finden auf einem offenen Tischaufbau     statt,   wobei die jeweilige Zimmertemperatur von den aktuellen      CPU-Temperaturen  abgezogen wird. 

  Da das komplette Setup überarbeitet wurde, kommt hier das neue Testverfahren zum Einsatz.
  Die Kühler werden sowohl mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, als auch       mit den beiden Noiseblocker-Lüftern als Referenzlüfter für alle   Kühler.
  Ein Multiframe M12-P für die Performance-Systeme und ein M12-S1 für Silentsysteme.
  Beide werden mit voller Drehzahl betrieben.
  Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Arctic MX2 verwendet. 

  Somit haben wir eine nette Übersicht der Kühler mit ihren Serienlüfter und den Kühlern mit dem jeweilig gleichen Lüfter.
  Nach jeweils 30 Minuten  werden die Temperaturen im Modus WORK bzw.       FULL abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst       aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten.
  Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
  Die Raumtemperatur entnehmt ihr bitte den Tabellen vor den jeweiligen Temperaturtests



Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau mit Serienbelüftung bei 7V und 12V*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ Werden  die Temepraturen auf meinem Tischaufbau mit dem jeweiligen Serienlüfter  gemessen, so platziert sich der Brocken ECO jeweils im hinteren Testfeld.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Silent-Lüfter bei 12V*

Mit dem Silent-Lüfter steigt die Temperatur natürlich aufgrund der     geringen Drehzahl weiter an, dafür arbeitet der Kühler mit dem     Noiseblocker fast lautlos.
Kommt dieser Lüfter auf dem Brocken ECO zum Einsatz, platziert er sich im Mittelfeld meiner Kühlercharts.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tisch mit Performance-Lüfter bei 12V*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​  Mit dem Performance-Lüfter aus dem Hause Noiseblocker, reiht sich der Brocken ECO in den hinteren Reihen rein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Lautstärke*


*Zur Wanderkarte*​  

Wie sieht es mit der Lautstärke des Bergmassivs aus? Bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V vernimmt man lediglich ein sehr leises Rauschen, was sich im normalen Betrieb nicht störend bemerkbar macht.
Werden 7-V angelegt, so vernimmt man den Lüfter überhaupt nicht mehr - die Festplatte ist hier lauter.


*IV. Gipfelsturm*

*Zur Wanderkarte*​ 
                Wie gefällt mir nun also die kleinere Variante des Brocken 2?
  Neben eine hervorragenden Verarbeitung und einem schicken Design, wobei letzteres natürlich eine Geschmacksfrage ist, überzeugt er auch in seinem Preisbereich von knappen 27-€ durch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung.
  Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob man ihn mit dem Serienlüfter betreibt, oder mit einem der beiden Referenzlüfter.
  Bei der Lautstärke gibt es auch nichts auszusetzen: bei einer Lüfterspannung von 12-V ist er leicht zu vernehmen, was allerdings im Geräusch der anderen PC-Komponenten untergeht.
  Die Montage geht auch einfach von der Hand und lässt keinen Anlass zur Kritik.
  Etwas unschön: die Klebepads bei AMD lassen sich meistens nicht wiederverwenden.
  Für knappe 27-€ erhält man hier einen sehr guten Kühler, der auch für den kleineren Geldbeutel und das ein oder andere OC geeignet ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Awards

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Weitere Links zum Produkt*

*Alpenföhn Brocken ECO im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Alpenföhn Brocken ECO auf der Alpenföhn-Webseite*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi - Dem Hardwarechecker*


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

So viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Grüße

Jarafi


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. August 2014)

Wie viel Reviews willst du noch machen ?

Sehr schööön


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Och so 15 in den nächsten 2 Wochen haha 

Vielen Dank 

Grüße


----------



## -H1N1- (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Schönes Review, welches auch meinen Eindruck von dem Kühler bestätigt. Top !

Edit: Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, daß der Eco der beste Kühler im "unter 30€" Bereich ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Schönes Review, wie immer

Aber könntest du vielleicht noch bei den Technischen Details-Abmessungen hin schreiben(ja ich weiß bissl überlegen und man hat's selber raus) was genau jetzt Höhe, Breite, Tiefe ist?
Und ein Megafleißbienchen wäre wenn du quasi eine Zeichnung/Photo machen könntest was Breite und was Tiefe ist. Meine Erfahrung ist leider , dass das nicht bei jedem Hersteller das Selbe ist, sondern Hersteller unterschiedliche Angaben machen was Breite und was Tiefe ist. Bei kleinen Gehäusen bzw. mITX oder mATX Boards kann aber jeder Millimeter vom CPU Sockel zum Grakaslot entscheidend sein.


 edit: ich Trottel sehe gerade, dass ja auf der Verpackung eine Skizze drauf ist, DIE vielleicht nochmal ablichten


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Danke dir! 

Ja natürlich!
Du meinst eine Art technsiche Skizze mit den Maßen oder? 

Grüße


----------



## Caduzzz (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Supi, genau, so eine Skizze. Wie gesagt, mußt ja nichts zeichnen, vielleicht ein Photo und eingefügte Zentimeterangaben. Thermalright und Prolimatech sind da immer sehr vorbildlich, da weiß man wirklich immer genau welche Seite bzw. was Tiefe und was Breite ist.


----------



## Goyoma (4. August 2014)

Ein sehr sehr gelungener Test 

Wirklich Spitze! Gefällt mir


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Vielen Dank! 

Gut dann mache ich das mal so!

Grüße


----------



## -Shorty- (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

So dann ich jetzt: Ich finde den Test nicht gelungen, werde dafür aber auch gleich Gründe liefern.

1. Erkenntnisse die während des Tests gesammelt wurden fließen nicht ins Fazit mit ein.
Beispiel: "Werden die Temepraturen auf meinem Tischaufbau mit dem jeweiligen Serienlüfter gemessen, so plaziert sich der Brocken ECO jeweils auf im hinteren Testfeld."
Außerdem: "Dabei zeigt sich eine kleine Schwäche des Konzepts: Sind nämlich die Pads einmal aufgeklebt und möchte man wieder auf ein Intel System rückwechseln, müssen diese Pads entfernt werden. Eine Wiederverwendung der Isolierpads ist dabei nicht garantierbar."
.
.
.
*Davon ist im Fazit nichts zu sehen.* Ganz im Gegenteil...

Und wenn man schon einen 30€ teuren Kühler gegen 70-80€ Modelle antreten lässt, sollte die Wiederverwendbarkeit nicht unter den Tisch fallen.

2. Direct Touch wird in keinem Zug erklärt, sondern mit den üblichen Marketing Sprüchen verkauft:
"Dabei sind die vier 6-mm Kupferheatpipes direkt plan angeschliffen und liegen so direkt auf der CPU auf.
Dadurch soll der Wärmeabtransport von der CPU, zu den beiden Kühltürmen beschleunigt werden."

Ob das so ist oder nicht wird nicht erläutert, genauso wenig das dass AMD Testsystem mit einer größeren DIE (32nm) vom Direct Touch mehr profitiert als manch kleinere Intel-DIE.
Welche Vorteile Direct Touch für den Hersteller in der Fertigung bedeutet und ob der Endkunde wirklich profitiert ist für mich der Kern. 

3. In der Vergleichstabelle erscheinen der NH-D14, Dark Rock Pro 2 +3, wurden diese mit EINEM Referenzlüfter getestet? Wenn ja mit welchem Sinn, wenn diese Modelle mit 2 Lüftern ausgeliefert werden. Und stellen diese Kühler überhaupt eine Konkurrenz zum Brocken ECO dar?

Wenn man nämlich am Schluss das Fazit von *Preis* und *Kühlleistung* zusammenwirft so sollte man das Ausstattungspaket nicht vergessen. 



Bleibt für mich nur eine Review dessen Ergebnis leider schon vorher fest stand. Doppelturmkühler mit einem Lüfter zu betreiben um irgendwelche Tabellen zu schönigen ist absoluter Käse, und interessiert den geneigten Käufer um 30€ auch gar nicht. Wenn diese Doppelturm- Kühler mit Referenz Lüftern betrieben werden sind die Ergebnisse deutlich besser. Kosten aber auch mehr, darum haben die in dieser Tabelle auch nichts verloren.

@Jarafi: Kannst du jetzt werten wie du willst. Wir hatten das Thema ja erst, hab mich aber bemüht dir meine Kritikpunkte dar zu stellen, ich denke es liegt an dir die Statistiken und Diagramme entsprechend umzuwandeln, sodass die Kühler ihrer Klasse vergleichbar werden. So ist das aber unglaubwürdig, um nicht zu sagen, gekauft.

Gruß

Oder ich schreib einfach, toll super Test. Und du entwickelst dich keinen Meter weiter.  
PS: (Die Rechtschreibung dürfte bei den paar Zitaten auch auffallen...)


----------



## Jarafi (4. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Hi,

grundsätzlich Danke für die Kritik.

Aber als Verlgeich sind einfach Kühler in der Tabelle die heir vorhanden sind.
Auch macht deine Aussage keinen Sinn, es ist durchaus Interessant die teuren Kühler gegen billige antreten zu lassen.



HDT ist einfach billiger in der Herstellung, kann aber zu leicht höheren Temepraturen führen.
Hat der Endkunde davon was?

Meisten ist es nicht der Rede wert in der Praxis ob du etwas höhere Temperaturen hast.

In diesem Sinne

Gute Nacht


----------



## -Shorty- (4. August 2014)

Sicher, nur lässt man keine gedrosselte 500er gegen eine 125er im ersten Gang antreten. Offen bleibt das Fazit, dazu keine Erklärung?

Fehlt nur:

CONTRA: Temperaturen mittelmäßig; Wiederverwendbarkeit eingeschränkt. 

Oder darf da nicht alles stehen? Warum sollte man seine eigenen Erkenntnisse so unter den Tisch kehren? Finde ich sehr verwirrend.


----------



## meckswell (5. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Bei den Abmessungen hast du dich vertan, richtig wäre 126x088x150.


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (6. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Dengst der ECO könnte meinen i7 3770 auf Vollast unter 60°C halten?
Oder sollte ich doch zum Mugen 4 PCGH greifen für einen kühlen und leisen Betrieb?


----------



## Jarafi (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Was hast du den für ein Gehäuse?


----------



## RanAnsMainsboard (8. August 2014)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Zalman Z11 plus aber hat sich erledigt trotzdem Danke


----------



## tobiasg2603 (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Kann man den auf jedem AM3+ Board richtig herum (vertikal) montieren? Mein Freund will sich jetzt nämlich einen neuen Kühler kaufen und hat ein MSI 970A-G43.


----------



## Jarafi (27. April 2015)

*AW: [Review] Alpenföhn Brocken ECO - Kühlpaket im Kompaktformat?*

Ich nehme an, du meinst die Monbateg in Richtung des Luftstromes.
Ja das kannst du , siehe Fotos.

Grüße


----------

